# Two Canadian peacekeepers reported dead in Kabul



## John Nayduk (2 Oct 2003)

Two Canadian peacekeepers reported dead in Kabul
Globe and Mail Update 
UPDATED AT 10:54 AM EDT  Thursday, Oct. 2, 2003 

Two Canadian peacekeepers were killed and three were injured in a land-mine blast in the Afghan capital Kabul on Thursday, Reuters News Agency reported Thursday, citing a government source.

However, a spokesperson for the Department of Defence in Ottawa would neither confirm nor deny the report. 
"The only information I have is an incident did occur involving Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan today," Jae Malana, a civilian spokesman for the DND, told globeandmail.com. 


More to come


----------



## Gunnar (2 Oct 2003)

Two Canadian soldiers killed in Kabul blast

CTV.ca News Staff

Two Canadian soldiers have been killed and three injured in a landmine explosion in the Afghan capital of Kabul.

Government sources in Ottawa confirmed the deaths of the soldiers who were patrolling the city in a jeep.

Next of kin were being notified and no names were immediately released.

Canadian troops make up the largest portion of the 5,500 soldiers who form the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) charged with security in Kabul.

Canada has about 1,800 soldiers stationed with the 31-country force. A second rotation of 1,800 will go in early next year.

The ISAF is charged with stabilizing the capital of the troubled country and to act as a bulwark for the interim government of President Hamid Karzai.

These are Canada‘s first deaths in Afghanistan since sending troops to join the ISAF in August.

In April 2002, four Canadian soldiers were killed when a U.S. warplane accidentally dropped a bomb on them during a training exercise.


----------



## holywars33 (2 Oct 2003)

Here: cbc


----------



## Enzo (2 Oct 2003)

This sucks...

Right off, I‘m wondering about the jeep. I know that Humvee‘s for example, are far from perfect, but they‘ve been designed well enough so that the personnel inside can expect high survivability from anti-vehicle mines.

Can we say the same about our vehicles?

Just a thought.


----------



## Devlin (2 Oct 2003)

Deepest regards and sympathies to the families and members of the RCR still over there. 

Stay safe over there.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Oct 2003)

I think Enzo and Devlin summed it up for all of us. 

I know I felt relieved when they posted the names and saw that they weren‘t friends or family of mine and then shame when I remembered that they are someone‘s friends and family. 

I know that this is "part of the risk involved with the job" and all that, but overall not a good day people.

Doug and the rest of you still there, and the families, my condolences and stay safe.


----------



## Jungle (2 Oct 2003)

Rest In Peace...

To their Families and Friends, my condolences...

To the injured, a speedy recovery.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (2 Oct 2003)

Much will be written and much will be said,
Canada has lost two of the best,bow your head.

Their power and strength in performance of tasks,
will never be forgotten,remember is all I ask.

Families and friends grief and sadness not deserved,
may they draw strength from those that passed as they served.

For sense of duty,service of Country is not taken lightly,
by those brave Infantry whos stars will ever shine brightly.

For the injured may they heal,armed brothers carry on,
for our hearts and thoughts are always with you and for your safety we pray at dawn.

This was written by a friend and sent to me.


----------



## Doug VT (2 Oct 2003)

Sgt Rob Short was my friend.  This shouldn‘t have happened.  The guys did what they had to do, I‘t could have happened to anyone.  Bottom line was it happened to our guys!  I don‘t care what you say, they were still ours.  I really don‘t have much to say about this...


----------



## Infanteer (2 Oct 2003)

Rest in Peace....


"The universe is so vast and ageless that the life of one man can only be measured by the size of his sacrifice."
- Flying Officer VA Rosewarne, RAF, killed in the Battle of Britain.


----------



## patrick666 (2 Oct 2003)

Thank you to the fallen soldiers, and rest in peace guys. 

Deepest sympathies to families and friends.


----------



## Doug VT (2 Oct 2003)

It wouldn‘t matter what vehicle they were in.  We don‘t have the best equipment, nobody does.  We can‘t replace the dead today.  We never will.  Both their wives, whome I know, will never replace them.  Their children will never have their father come home again.  They were exemplary to their profession, everone did more then they were expected to do.  They were our brothers, our friends.  I don‘t know what to say, this shouldn‘t have happened.  this wasn‘t my first time, this won‘t be the last time.  God help us


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Oct 2003)

I have the sinking feeling, especially watching the news and the direction that the interviews are going, that pretty soon this issue will be used by the politicans in their stupid little mud slinging campaign. "Why are our soldiers over there with 20 year old equipment? Why is the iltis unarmored ? etc.. " They know **** well why we are using ****ty equipment. I really hope they respect the dead and don‘t use this to further their own agenda but i‘m not holding much faith in it.
Honours to the fallen and watch your ***  Doug


----------



## John Nayduk (3 Oct 2003)

It is foolish and wrong to mourn the men who died.  Rather, we should thank God that such men lived.

General George Patton

Kind of sums thing up.


----------



## Highland Lad (3 Oct 2003)

First off: The Iltis is not quite the piece of crap that some people think. Nor could it realistically be considered a combat vehicle. It is what the CJ was: a "battlefield taxi" that carries troops around in an environment where no direct, immediate threat is seen, or where speed and concealability are more important than mass and firepower (like a patrol through areas not currently occupied by active hostiles...).

That being said, if the size of the explosion was such that it could be heard at Camp Julien (about 3.5 km from the blast site), it really wouldn‘t have mattered how well armoured the vehicle was. an explosion that size is aimed at taking out a significantly larger vehicle (i.e., it was an anti-tank mine, or an extremely large improvised booby-trap.

Bottom line: the guys were doing what was right for the situation as they understood it at the time the mission started. The route had been proven, and Engineers had cleared it earlier that day. Now 3RCR knows that the situation has changed, and can react accordingly. (Don‘t you just wish that all the bad guys would tell us before they changed the rules?)

You do the best you can with the best you have. Sometimes, sh*t just happens.

"Sgt Short and Cpl Beerenfenger would say the same thing -- Buck up, suck it up, carry on, and do the job." - from the Ottawa Sun (quoting a Para Sgt, colleague of Sgt Short)

Pro Patria - RIP.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Oct 2003)

Dougs right, 

Vehicle doesn‘t matter.......it happened

Lets just silently remember two good men.

  RIP Rob, I‘ll miss you


----------



## Recce41 (3 Oct 2003)

Yes I seen a Hummer, folder in two. It was in Somalia. The only vehs so far that have, in away survived were the two Cougars and bisons.


----------



## nhb388 (3 Oct 2003)

We will remember them. Airborne!!


----------



## Recce41 (3 Oct 2003)

Highland lad
 The iltis is the biggest piece of crap. I was around when we had the old 64 Pat jeep,and ferret.
 I knew both of them.
Airborne. Fellas RIP. Fair winds, soft landings.   :evil:      :tank:


----------



## Armymedic (4 Oct 2003)

Enough about the vehicles on this string....

go make another, and discuss it after the funerals....

  For now let‘s honour and remember.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Oct 2003)

What this country need is a little more pride in our forces..
I send out this challenge to all of you on this forum that read this: Go out and buy a flag with pole at Canadian tire (or anywhere) and fly it proudly on your home!! If you can, put it at half mast till our troops are repatriated to Canada and have been given a proper funeral! BE PROUD TO BE CANADIAN!! Pass this message on to everyone you know..please.


----------



## patrick666 (4 Oct 2003)

I don‘t think we need to buy flags to feel pride. Just look at the job our soldiers are doing overseas and you will see. But Armymedic has a point, let‘s honour and remember. 

Patrick


----------



## Recce41 (4 Oct 2003)

Well that makes 6 friends now, that have gone. I wish I could get back to Petawawa next week. I be going to Trenton tomorrow. No one has to buy a flag or a yellow ribbons Bzz. The biggest thing that I ever got was on a flight back from Bosnia in 94, when my Father passed away. They held the flight in Frankfort for an hr for me. The topper was when the whole aircraft thanked me and clapped and said sorry for my lose. When they were told why the flight was delayed and the reason I was going home.
 I was dressed in the combats I wore two days before on patrol and a carry bag, with the smell of Bosnia on. 
 Now that was honest of the people that were on the flight.
  :evil:    :tank:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Oct 2003)

Recce41, I hear you man.. but have you ever taken a drive through the Q‘s here?? I can count on one hand the amount of Canadian flags flying on houses, it‘s kind of embarrassing... we need to increase pride in this great country of ours, one flag at a time..


----------



## wdewitt (4 Oct 2003)

It nice if everybody did that;but most would prefer to do in there own private way.
It never easy to say good bye to some one that would be there fore you.
To the family I feel there lost that never can be replace. But I think they would want the 3RCR to soldier on and show there best for the rest of the regiment. I only hope no more deaths happen and a safe return back to there family‘s.


----------



## Spr.Earl (4 Oct 2003)

Does one have to fly a flag to show one‘s pride,respect or honour?

 I think the folk‘s on base are showing there feeling‘s in other way‘s toward‘s their families.

 We as Canadian‘s very rarely show our feeling‘s, which may be construed as a weakness or a strength.We do not bragg!We honour in our own way.

But we all feel for the loss of both men and their families.

May their God‘s be with them and their families


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (5 Oct 2003)

It is always the best that pass before their time.
This is the sad truth of life.
As I sit here with good scotch and even better memories of Royals,I am humbled by the level of commitment shown by our forces.
The PM and Min.Def. need to stay home tomorrow...
our boys don‘t want you there...
From the 80‘s to present time,the federal ****s have not given a ****.go **** yourselves you pompous gravy train mother****ers.
YOU WILL NEVER BE MEN,YOU JUST SEND THE REAL MEN TO BOLSTER YOUR OWN POSITION.****ing cowards.Stay home and let the men deal with their own.
You ****s better look after the families or the **** will really hit the ****ing fan you know?
I‘m watching.


----------



## Spr.Earl (5 Oct 2003)

Yes Old School,
Petit Jean should not go over there!
He does not belong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let the Boy‘s and Girl‘s deal with it amongst them selve‘s with out any politico trying to get point‘s!!!


Were was he last year when the 3rd Pats Jump Company lost out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No were to be seen but all of a suudden he‘s extohling the bravery of our‘s in Afghanistan.

Were was the government when Sgt.Ralf,M/Cpl Isfeld were killed in Croatia and many other‘s who were maimed or killed!!!

Our Government is two faced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mr.Prime Minister,you are not wanted,leave the men and women alone.

F!@#K OFF!!!


----------



## nULL (5 Oct 2003)

I like to see the Canadian flag not flown as much. I have mine in my room for instance (thanks Shiela Copps!) 

People shouldn‘t have to be openly patriotic like that; for instance, take the American flag for instance. I‘m not trying to start a flame war here or anything, but when you see the flag EVERYWHERE, does it really make you feel more...patriotic? If anything, it seems to cheapen the flag, and therefore the country. Seeing one Canadian flag in a neighbourhood seems to have more meaning than would  an entire street covered in them. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (5 Oct 2003)

Having the flag everywhere can cross the line from patriotic to propoganda quick like a bunny.
I think it is more efficient to hang the heads of political officials who fail their country  from those poles.Just my 2 cents.
Give the Americans credit for coming together in strength as they have always done but the flags on the sides of every car?If you don‘t have them you don‘t love your country?Why not just tattoo them on your foreheads or her lower back so I can see it 24 7.


----------



## Spr.Earl (5 Oct 2003)

Like I said we Canadian‘s don‘t fly the flag or brag we show our repsect and honour in other way‘s!
But we never forget!!!!!


----------



## nULL (5 Oct 2003)

thanks old school, that‘s what i meant to say. patriotic -> propoganda

i‘ll put that in my next anti-us uni paper     


that was a joke btw.


----------

